# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  خودم انتخاب رشته کنم(برق)یا برم پیش مشاور ؟

## Amir.Vey

آقا من رتبه 34هزار آوردم 
بعد عرضم به حضورتون ک رشته ای ک میخوام برم فقط  برق هستش . اولویت : گرایش مخابرات 

برای همین نمیخوام کسی در مورد رشته مورد انتخابم برام مشاوره بده 

و این این ک رتبه ام خیلی لبه مرزی هستش و احتمال اینکه آزاد خوب تهران قبول شم 50% 50% هستش.

 آیا آیا آیا آیا برم ییش کسی که انتخاب رشته کنه واسم ؟  ( اگه کسی رو سراغ دارید تو تهران بهم معرفی کنید کار بلد )

یا اینکه نه فرقی نداره خودم انتخاب رشته کنم  ؟ ؟  ؟ ؟ ؟ 

مرسی

----------


## sardare azmoon

چون اولویت بندی شانس شما رو کاهش یا افزایش نمیده پس خودتون انتخاب رشته کنید فقط علاقتون رو در نظر بگیرید و طبق علاقه اولویت بندی کنید و شانس قبولیتون رو تو اولیت بندی دخالت ندید

----------


## Amir.Vey

> چون اولویت بندی شانس شما رو کاهش یا افزایش نمیده پس خودتون انتخاب رشته کنید فقط علاقتون رو در نظر بگیرید و طبق علاقه اولویت بندی کنید و شانس قبولیتون رو تو اولیت بندی دخالت ندید


یعنی اولویت بندی هیچ تاثیری نداره  واقعا ؟ 

خوب اینطوری باشه که هیچ دلیلی نداره برم پیش مشاور 
مرسی عزیز .

----------


## sardare azmoon

> یعنی اولویت بندی هیچ تاثیری نداره  واقعا ؟ 
> 
> خوب اینطوری باشه که هیچ دلیلی نداره برم پیش مشاور 
> مرسی عزیز .


اره دیگه اصلا مشاور نمیخواد 
البته اگر میخوای مشخوای حتما امسال قبول بشی سعی کن 2-3 تا اولویت آخرت رو خیلی بدبینانه بزنی

----------


## Amir.Vey

دوستان تجربیات خودتون رو در میان بزارید :/

----------

